# Curtains



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

For those of you who do or have done sewing in your home as a business. How much would I charge to make curtains for another co-worker? Maybe a ball park idea to get the ball rolling.
I do not want to under estimate nor do I want to overcharge. 
TIA


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

A lot depends on what kind of curtain. Is is straight panels, or pinch pleated. Lined of unlined. My friend charges 30.00 per panel for just plan rod pocket one width panels. That would be 60.00 per pair. 

Is there anyplace in your area you can call anonymously and ask their prices. First find out what kind of curtains your friend wants then call around.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I don't know if there is any place here, but can look in the phone book and see. You are right I should probably show him some pictures of curtains and see what he wants.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Don't under price your work. The price you quote him should be for the labor. He needs to furnish the fabric, or if you have to buy it for him, you charge him double what you have to give for the fabric, plus labor. That's how they do in in professional work rooms. I've worked in two. One in California and one here in Texas. The both did that. The double the charge for the fabric is to cover you time and expenses for finding the fabric. They always get 1/2 the money up front then the other half when the job is finished.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I guess the next thing is to get some pictures of different types of curtains and let him decide what style he would like. I already have the fabric and plenty of it. That's why he asked about the curtains. He liked the fabric. Somewhere I think I have a book on curtains but to find that right now, Welllllll that is a lost cause...LOL


----------

